# 4th July..Cardboard City – Never Again: Protest Tory homelessness plans



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 28, 2012)

After the Jubilee workfare scandal, in which Tory peer Baroness Stedman-Scott was implicated in busing young unemployed people half way across the country to sleep under a bridge, it seems the Tories want to see even more people forced to take up residence in the streets.
Plans to steal housing benefit from all under 25s will leave thousands, already locked out of work and reliant on food banks to eat, finding it impossible to keep a roof above their heads.
With his fortune worth millions of pounds, inherited from his tax-dodging family, David Cameron seems to believe that ‘mummy and daddy’ will provide. Those he is robbing to pay for George Osborne’s latest banker’s bailout know reality is somewhat different.
For those in the care system, or with parents already struggling to keep their own home there is no ‘big society’ safety net.
Without housing benefit those in abusive homes will face a stark choice between suffering in silence or living on the streets – a course of action fraught with its own dangers.
This disgusting attack on benefits that are a vital lifeline for millions shows the Tory government at it’s nastiest, but they are also weak as their wobbles and retreats over workfare protests showed earlier this year.
The whole of the trade union and anti-cuts movement needs to unite in action to stop the Tories in their tracks. We must raise the old slogan ‘an injury to one is an injury to all’ and defend the right to homes and jobs for the young people whose futures are being butchered one cut at a time.
Join the demonstration called by Right to Work:
*Cardboard City – Never Again*
Wednesday 4 July
Assemble 11am – Opposite Downing Street, City of Westminster, London SW1A​Bring sleeping bags, cardboard boxes and your best slogans.​


----------

